
User:82.148.97.69 – This is the IP address for the entire nation of Qatar - pavel_lishin
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:82.148.97.69
======
danbower
It's the IP address of a proxy server owned by Ooredoo. Their telecoms group
had a monopoly in Qatar until 2006 so a lot of traffic has gone through it.
I'm not sure why this IP is prominent enough for its own page though. There
was some media reports in December 2006 when Wikipedia blocked a Qatar IP but
the page was created in April 2009. Is it standard practice to route all
public ISP traffic through a single proxy in situations where nations wish to
impose filtering?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ooredoo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ooredoo)

------
thedaemon
Also, 82.148.96.68

------
ryanlol
This is not true.

------
swagswag
Misleading.

